# Thyroid Testing TSH



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

After 2 years TTC, I am looking through my results to see if there is anything I can be tested for again. 

I had 3 TSH thyroid levels checked over the 2 years. My results were:
4.5
3.2
2.8

My Dad has an underactive thyroid so I wanted to get checked for this.

My consultant said my levels were fine.

I've read a bit about TSH levels but I don't really know if higher levels prevent conception?

Does anyone have any information about this?

Thank you


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not an expert but those look high to me - have a look in Agate's FAQs under T for Thyroid here.

Was it your fertility consultant who said that? If so, that's a bit shoddy I think as it's meant to be under 2 -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904740#msg3904740


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow - thanks for this information and for pasting the link. It raises two points which I would be very interested to raise with the hospital I am receiving treatment from.

I only had one follicle on each side when I had IUI - possible low ovarian reserve? They were 13.8mm and 10.8mm which I thought was a bit too small.

Also the TSH is worrying - I will definitely be raising it again.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry not had iui so don't really know a lot about it but if you post on the iui section someone will answer. x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Littlesparkle, when having IUI they don't stimulate your ovaries too much as they don't want multiple pregnancies, so you wouldn't have many follicles.

TSH should be between 0.5 and 2, anything over will affect getting and staying pregnant. I would get your clinic to write a letter to your GP so you can be prescribed levothyroxine. If necessary, print out Agate's section on thyroid and take it to your GP. On my first pregnancy my TSH wa 2.85 and I miscarried.

Hope this helps.

Njr26


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

That does help njr_26, thank you!

My doctor just says it's within the NHS range and therefore isn't anything to worry about.

But the more I read, the more I'm not so sure...


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would get your fertility consultant to write a letter explaining that for fertility reasons your TSH must be under 2. GPs don't know much about fertility stuff. Unfortunately I found that I had to research things myself and argue with GPs etc. FF is wonderful for finding stuff out. When I finally had a successful pregnancy I knew more about the drugs I was taking than my consultant which was rather worrying and I had to explain all the drips, injections etc to him.

Don't give up on this as it is important. Have a look here under Thyroid tests, it can be useful to print some of this out to show to GP: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.20


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

All this info is really great, thank you all.


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just an update on this....

I've just been to see my GP about this today. He had never heard of TSH being under 2 when TTC.

He again stated the NHS guideline (0.3-5.0) and said there's no way he would put me on medication with my numbers.

I've got another blood test and antibody test (which I haven't had before) and if the results are high, he will write to the endocrinologist at the hospital. If it's the same, nothing will be done.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

My last TSH test was 3.6 and my thyroid doc has doubled my dose of thyroxine to bring it down before I do my FET. He wants me to test TSH on day 1 of any treatment cycle and just before ET to make sure my thyroid is in range before going ahead (mine is 'unpredictable' and I have antibodies).

If anybody posting/reading doesn't get anywhere with their docs I would recommend Prof Gerard Conway. He is thyroid specialist and RE so used to dealing with TTC ladies.

PM me if you want to know more. x


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

My GP, consultant and nurses all say there is nothing wrong with my TSH levels.

I did a bit of my own research and, particularly for people in the US, they have been told to get their TSH down to below 2 before TTC.

I've heard from people who claim that they could not conceive until their TSH was brought down to this level.

The trouble is, the NHS don't want to hear what happens in other countries and just go by their ranges. I think there must be some merit in what they are saying though.

I've got a family history of underactive thyroid and my dad is now stabilised at 1. Why is he not stabilised at 4.8 I wonder??  It must be better to be lower.

Anyway, I have a blood test on Monday 21st so I'll post again after that and let you know what their advice is. I wish it was easier to see an endocrinologist. Even privately they want a GP referral which I won't get yet. 

I feel like I am being a real pain in the backside with this but I think I need to dig my heels a little to be taken seriously!

If our last IUI doesn't work, we are heading for IVF and I don't want this thyroid issue to still be lurking.


----------



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Hun, 

I struggled conceiving with my first little girl, first test they did was my thyroid, I was diagnosed with under active and put on medication within two months I was pregnant ! I think my level was about three. 
I am trying again and I can't seem to get my levels right but my doctor and my fertility consultant have both said it really needs to be between one and two. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.  

My thyroid has been raised since starting ivf.  

It is now at 3.48.  My fe saw this and immediately said you need thyroid meds.  He did say under 2.5 is fine.  

I was referred to an endocrinologist and was worried as the French and my fe in France said it was fine so thought I will just mention the stats and he said absolutely you need levothyroxine.  Ask for a referral to an endo for pco or the thyroid.  They also need to check your free t3 and t4 and tpo antibodies from what they all said.

Hope that helps.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

There's a special board over on the immune thread for both under and over active thyroid conditions - maybe worth a post there - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283032.0

KA xxx


----------

